# 9 foot raft rentals



## gobigohome

*How much*

How much are you charging for rentals. Would love to fly in and not have bring the mini me




N. Wigston said:


> We have two Tributary 9.5 foot rafts for rent that are awesome for low water action. These boats are great for getting a few folks out on the river without getting bogged down by all the rocks. super light, easy to pump, maneaverable, and fun!
> 
> Click this link to reserve online
> Whitewater Tubing::CKS Rental center:: Raft Rentals :: raft rentals boulder colorado | Whitwater Tube Company


----------



## N. Wigston

The price per day goes down as you add days. Click the link in my original post and scroll down to see the pricing chart. Thanks!!


----------



## RaftGoat

*Paddles*

...forget it. I just saw


----------

